# TiVo UI MFS_FTP



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

I've seen a thread over at the place that shall not be mentioned for a plug-in for MFS-FTP so that you can initiate transfers between TiVo's with the tivo UI/Remote.

Has anyone used that?

Does it work well?

Is there an alternate to get some kind of MRV like thing between Hr10's?

I'm trying to figure out if I should bother getting a second HR10-250

If I can get some sort of MRV then I would likely bother, if there's no way to do it I'm less likely to shell out the cash. Adding or extracting are not required- I just NEED somethign like MRV between two TiVo's

thanks


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I just tried it with my two series 1 DTiVos. I get the NP list from the other machine, but the transfer doesn't work. Towards the end of that thread at DDB, there are some posts about it not working with the current version of mfs_ftp.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

back to the drawing board...


----------

